# killies : Fp deltaensis - rare ~!



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

killies : Fp deltaensis - rare ~!

the most beautful killies that i have 

can say nothing but wowowowowoo ~!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful killies. Never seen them around.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Your killies are just beautiful! Very neat fish to keep. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jprime84 (Sep 15, 2009)

Curious, what setup are you using with your camera here? I am also into photography but I have no idea what settings I should use to photography tiny moving animals.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice 

they look similar to bettas but a little longer in size

nice fish


----------

